# weighing it out



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Right ive finally got around to getting some portable scales. I am using a hand grinder for now but i want to start making some good coffee.

using the double basket how much coffee should i be aiming to put into the basket?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are using a Silvia, it might struggle with a hand grinder. Try 18grms and aim for 25-30ml output in 27secs plus or minus a few secs.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

ok i will give that a go thanks.

Why do you say it might struggle?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Slee said:


> ok i will give that a go thanks.
> 
> Why do you say it might struggle?


Silvia can be slightly more grind specific than say a classic , your hand grinder might not have small enough adjustments to dial in the extraction youa re looking for. If this is the case you will need to use your dose and tamp as the variables to change.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Gotcha I will give it a go and see. Maybe Santa will bring me a mignon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Slee said:


> Gotcha I will give it a go and see. Maybe Santa will bring me a mignon


Well there's a nice red one on the sales thread.......


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm very tempted but right now im saving every penny for my wedding in June. Maybe next year ill get one


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Slee said:


> I'm very tempted but right now im saving every penny for my wedding in June. Maybe next year ill get one


Nah, get your priorities right - put the wedding on hold and buy the Mignon. She'll understand, or maybe not


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll send her to you to explain


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Slee said:


> I'll send her to you to explain


Please don't, I'm a wuss.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Slee said:


> I'm very tempted but right now im saving every penny for my wedding in June. Maybe next year ill get one


If she "really loved you" she'd buy you it for Christmas









Leave your computer open so she sees this


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren, don't think we want to stir up marital strife before Slee and his betrothed have tied the knot!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

We might as all open his eyes as to what he's letting himself in for!


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn she says she doesn't love me that much - doh!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bet she does.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

managed to finally get some time to try this out and im getting quite nice results. if the tapatalk app worked on this forum id upload some pics. (says it needs upgrading) it has helped me see that the beans i have are past there best so now i need to go get some fresh beans.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Got some new beans and ive been trying to dial it in but this time for some reason im struggling to get tit right. Ive been trying to do the "18grms and aim for 25-30ml in 27 secs" but either too slow and the coffee is thick and very dark or it comes out far too quickly. Before i would simply add the coffee in and not worry about getting the 18grms in so maybe it is that


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

18 grams may be on the large side of dose? In this in the stock double basket?


----------

